# A simple mind bender intelligence test.. how smart are you?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Don't cheat! Below is a simple mind bending intelligence test. Follow the instructions exactly as described...

Because if you did, the test would be no fun. I promise, there are *no* tricks to the test.

Read the sentence below at normal speed and count the *F's* in that sentence.Count them *ONLY ONCE*. Do not go back and count them again!

Here is the sentence below:
----------------------------------------------

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-
IC STUDY COMBINED WITH
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS.

How many F's did you count? Don't retry it twice!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I'll post a second reply in a moment...

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So how many did you find?

Did you find 3?

There are six F's in the sentence.
A person of average intelligence finds three of them.
If you spotted four, you're above average.
If you got five, you can turn your nose at most anybody.
If you caught six, you are a genius.
There is no catch.
Many people forget the "OF"'s.
The human brain tends to see them as V's and not F's.
Pretty interesting stuff, huh?



Ryan


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

That is crazy, I read it slow-letter to letter, and still only counted three.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

three here also. very strange.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I counted 6.....................however, I have seen this before and the time before I had counted 4??? Somehow I caught one of the F's in "OF" but not the other two. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I got six!!! But I am no where near a genius. I still cheer on the vikings. :wink:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

5 here


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I got five... I did miss the last of for some reason


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

i had that on my business cards about 20 years ago.
and hardly any body ever came up with 6. if you dident show them they wouldent believe it. young kids just learning to read usually always got it right.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

three...that is crazy!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i have seen that before it got me before and it still got me tricked


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I've seen it before also and I must not have got any smarter in the meantime. (To think I even cheated and went back and counted again to still only find 3.) :lol: Still just an average joe I guess.
:beer:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

For some reason that simply amazes me at how dumb i am. it took me like 4 times to get the F's outta the OF's.

Gonna have to test that out on freinds that i think are genious's!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

5 here


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

4 here


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

6.....the ofs were really tricky.....I got lucky :beer:


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

i got 6...but i cheated :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I got five... yaaayyyyyy!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I read it twice.........I still can't find any Fs......


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

8 ...Just kidding I came up with 6. Maybe I went slower than most people did.


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

haha wow i got 5 
i dont even remember seeing the last "of" haha that was a bit tricky


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

dogdonthunt said:


> I got five... I did miss the last of for some reason


Ditto and I had to re-read it four times to get the last "of"!!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

man i feel dumb

i guess thats why i was in 3 english classes in one year... 9th 11th and 12th


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> I got six!!! But I am no where near a genius. I still cheer on the vikings. :wink:


 uke: Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while!!! Just messin with ya man! Anyways, I found 4. But seriously, GO BUCS!


----------

